# Record highs outpacing record lows



## wa-loaf (Aug 16, 2010)

http://www2.ucar.edu/news/record-high-temperatures-far-outpace-record-lows-across-us


----------



## andrec10 (Aug 16, 2010)

:blink::blink::blink:


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 26, 2010)

big surprise, before you know it the only place there will be skiing is Alaska


----------



## billski (Aug 31, 2010)

two more !@$%#%^$&%^*^ days of above-90 temps.  Bring on the 'caines!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 1, 2010)

Right now would be a perfect time for the storm to swing west and a coldfront from Canada come down to make an EPIC storm

......sigh.....


----------

